# spider room....



## Mike H. (Mar 27, 2006)

Just took a few shots of my room tonight and a shot of my Poecilotheria regalis tank, her tank has live plants, she is around the 5 inch mark...

Regards, Mike


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG :worship:  as I can see I still got a lot of work to do


----------



## Bearo (Mar 28, 2006)

nice 
But those stones in there could burst her abdomen if she falls on them


----------



## Nich (Mar 28, 2006)

*Exot terra's*

Did you buy your exoterras in bulk? Those are 50-$100 ea.! I just got my Pmet the tall one, sheel be movingin aroung july hopefully! Very nice room, I aim for one soon. :worship:


----------



## padkison (Mar 28, 2006)

Dang!  I knew I shouldn't have looked! 

My wife put a moratorium on my acquiring new critters and I only have 6 Ts (and a bunch of hissers and some toads and some other spiders and...........).


----------



## Socrates (Mar 28, 2006)

:drool: :drool: 
It looks absolutely gorgeous!  

The total "WOW" factor.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Ronj (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Mike,
Very nice room!  The plants are a nice touch and that is something that is missing from my room.  I noticed that there are two corners in the pictures.  It would nice to see the entire room.  Great Job!  :clap:


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 28, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> nice
> But those stones in there could burst her abdomen if she falls on them



Poecilotheria regalis are arborial and not likely to fall in the middle of tank, not likely to fall ever for that matter...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 28, 2006)

Ronj said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> Very nice room!  The plants are a nice touch and that is something that is missing from my room.  I noticed that there are two corners in the pictures.  It would nice to see the entire room.  Great Job!  :clap:



Heres a shot of the whole room, this is just after I started setting it all up..

Regards, Mike 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48951&page=4


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW!  That is GORGEOUS!  I wish you weren't so far away, I'd invite myself over for a look-see, and then you'd probably have a hard time getting rid of me!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 28, 2006)

His room definitely is drooliscious:drool:   I was just there this weekend and OMG it's amazing.  The set-ups alone are wonderful not to mention what happens to be hiding in each and every one of them:worship: :worship:


----------



## thanci (Mar 28, 2006)

Great room. Are you using life plants in all tanks?


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice and orginal room you got going there , looks like a fair bit of change went into that room  
Very kool encloure for the Regalis im sure its more then happy in there , my enclosure for my  5" Regalis is pretty simple a tall tank with a live plant growing in the middle. Yours puts mine to shame !  
Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## moricollins (Mar 28, 2006)

Allen, your room looks much better in person....  very comfortable.  I need my own house so I can dedicate a whole room to spiders 


P.S. where are the pictures of the sling closet?


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 28, 2006)

Amazing room!!  :clap: 
I can see myself chilling out on that couch a lot.  Great atmosphere.
Lots of dedication and lots of love put into that room.  Well done! :worship:


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 28, 2006)

IguanaMama said:
			
		

> WOW!  That is GORGEOUS!  I wish you weren't so far away, I'd invite myself over for a look-see, and then you'd probably have a hard time getting rid of me!


Heh heh, I live about 30 minutes away from him, if by Georgetown he means the one in Ontario.  We could do some business lol.


----------



## Bearo (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Poecilotheria regalis are arborial and not likely to fall in the middle of tank, not likely to fall ever for that matter...
> 
> Regards, Mike


I know what _P. regalis_ is 

jepp.. likely.. but it could happen.. pre-molt and it gets scared and there you go
Just giving you a tip..


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.... 

Regards, Mike


----------



## evilarachnid (Mar 28, 2006)

Very very nice set up :clap:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice!! I'd never have enough money to put each of my T's in a $50-$100 tank though


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 28, 2006)

Nich said:
			
		

> Did you buy your exoterras in bulk? Those are 50-$100 ea.! I just got my Pmet the tall one, sheel be movingin aroung july hopefully! Very nice room, I aim for one soon. :worship:



I started buying the exo-terras a year ago, one or two at a time, then by the time we moved I had 7 or 8 of them put away, the rest of the tanks are glass and I still have a few kritter keepers, but once the room is 100% all of my spiders will be in glass or exo-terra tanks...thanks for the compliments...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 29, 2006)

what kind of plant is that in the P Regalis tank?  Very nice I would like to use that kind for my P Metallica once its ready for its final home


----------



## solaceofwinter (Mar 29, 2006)

where did you get those shelves? looks great!


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 29, 2006)

you can buy shelves like that in Home Depot.  We use them in our apartment for empty liqour bottles filled with water and highliter (for black lights).  We have about 10-15 on each of the shelves so figure 10-15 handles filled with water (plus one them we have a black light and on one a football helmet).  All these things add up to alot of weight so they can handle it.

Just get good screws to hold them up and in place


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 29, 2006)

Midnightrdr456 said:
			
		

> what kind of plant is that in the P Regalis tank?  Very nice I would like to use that kind for my P Metallica once its ready for its final home



The plant is a Philodendron and they are very very hardy, they seem to grow well in all types of conditions, and eventually most of the tank will be filled with the plant, I plan on letting it grow kind of wild...

Regards, Mike


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 29, 2006)

I use philodendron in all my chameleon and gecko enclosures too, they are the BEST.  Hardy, grow in all conditions and take a beating and still look good.  Recommend.  They grow fast, so if you get one of the little ones in Petco, you are sure to get one that is pesticide free.  I would recommend that over getting a big one from a plant store, because they often use bug spray  Also, there are a few plant stores in the city that are pesticide free, I forget where, but if I find them I'll pm you.


----------



## becca81 (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks amazing!

I haven't really been interested in the ExoTerra tanks, but seeing your setup makes me certainly want to go out and get a few.  

Very nice!  :clap:


----------



## Endora (Mar 29, 2006)

This room is absolutly striking. You must have put a lot of time in effort to making your arachnoroombeautiful as this. You diffenitly succeeded in making me jealous.


----------



## David DeVries (Mar 29, 2006)

*Fab Set up*

Mike,

You have a fabulous set up and show there is a lot more to this mania than the buying of Tarantulas.   I hope to upgrade my tanks and habitats now that I have aquired some of my favorites. Thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 29, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE!!

Congrats Mike, very natural looking enclosures. Just the way I love.


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> The plant is a Philodendron and they are very very hardy, they seem to grow well in all types of conditions, and eventually most of the tank will be filled with the plant, I plan on letting it grow kind of wild...
> 
> Regards, Mike



Are U sure its not a Scindapsus aureus??
:?


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 29, 2006)

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> Are U sure its not a Scindapsus aureus??
> :?



I am pretty sure they are Philodendron's, I have several threwout my room and home, I get them from the local florist for a about 4 dollars each Canadian...I have some varigated as well...very nice and easy plant to care for...

Regards, Mike


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure they are Philodendron's, ...


Oh, ok mike.
They look so similar when small....

Did U know these leaves can get 1 meter big, or more    
I have seen some giant Philodendron in the jungle down here.


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 30, 2006)

from BRAZIL said:
			
		

> Oh, ok mike.
> They look so similar when small....
> 
> Did U know these leaves can get 1 meter big, or more
> I have seen some giant Philodendron in the jungle down here.


It must be cool to live so close to the jungle !! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dr-Lizard (Mar 30, 2006)

Damm you put some monny in that room :-O Butifulllllllll Woooow


----------



## Bearo (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip....
> 
> Regards, Mike


No problem


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Mar 31, 2006)

it puts my coffee and bedside table in a corner with a lamp to shame. :8o its a lovely set up. :drool: :worship:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice room:clap:


----------



## -Sarah- (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Mike,
That is a brilliant setup you have there; I've never seen a tarantula room look quite that spectacular. You couldn't have possibly done any better! :clap:  

Sarah


----------



## RVS (Mar 31, 2006)

I believe that plant is a Pothos (Scindapsus aureus).
More hardy than Philodendron IME.
Gorgeous room!


----------

